# Please help Identify



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't figure out what these africans are please help.

http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c281/ ... %20Fishes/


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The last picture is of a Melanochromis Johanni or less likely Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos. In the first one the fish looks like a Copadichromis Borleyi to me, though another picture would help if it showed the side of the fish. I have no idea about the second one, looks really different with strange barring but maybe someone else will be able to identify it.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The first pic looks like an old male Copadichromis borleyi

Second is a mystery mbuna :-?

Three is a "Johanni". If the fish was ever yellow or is variable in appearance it would be M. johanni, if the fish has always been consistant black and blue it is Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos.


----------



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

It looks like Copadichromis borleyi to an extent, however there is no red or yellow color to it's fins and it lacks the long fins associated with this species. still not sure, but i'm going to have to hurry up. the other unidentified fish (not the johanni) has begun vto really pick on him lately. This is strange because they have been tank-mates for years, many of them in a much smaller tank. The borleyi? is getting reclusive and looks scared to death. I may have to bring him to the LFS or give him to someone. I hate to do it, but i don't want to see him killed.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A male Red Fin Borleyi does not have red-yellow fins except when juvenile, and that race does not have the long ventrals like other locations.

What other fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

Aside from the unidentifieds i have....

5 Red Zebra (Pseudotropheus estherae)
5 Yellow Labiochromis
3 Red Top Ice Blue (Psuedotropheus Greshakei Ice Blue)
1 Common Pleco
2 Synondontis Ocellifer Catfish
4 Yellow Tail Acei
1 Melanochromis Johanni (Electric Blue Johanni)
1 Synodontis (upside-down catfish)
1 Copadichromis Borleyi

They are in a 110 gallon. -jack :fish:


----------



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

jzyjack said:


> Aside from the unidentifieds i have....
> 
> 5 Red Zebra (Pseudotropheus estherae)
> 5 Yellow Labiochromis
> ...


update.... got more fish...

5 Red Zebra (Pseudotropheus estherae)
5 Yellow Labiochromis
3 Red Top Ice Blue (Psuedotropheus Greshakei Ice Blue)
1 Common Pleco
2 Synondontis Ocellifer Catfish
1 Melanochromis Johanni (Electric Blue Johanni)
1 Synodontis Nigriventis (upside-down catfish)
5 Copadichromis Borleyi
1 Nimbochromis Venustus
1 Nimbochromis Polystigma
1 Pseudotropheus Crabro (Bumble-Bee)
1 Placidochromis Electra (Deep water Hap)
1 Dimidiochromis Compressiceps (Albino)


----------



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

jzyjack said:


> Aside from the unidentifieds i have....
> 
> 5 Red Zebra (Pseudotropheus estherae)
> 5 Yellow Labiochromis
> ...


update.... got more fish...

5 Red Zebra (Pseudotropheus estherae)
5 Yellow Labiochromis
3 Red Top Ice Blue (Psuedotropheus Greshakei Ice Blue)
1 Common Pleco
2 Synondontis Ocellifer Catfish
1 Melanochromis Johanni (Electric Blue Johanni)
1 Synodontis Nigriventis (upside-down catfish)
5 Copadichromis Borleyi
1 Nimbochromis Venustus
1 Nimbochromis Polystigma
1 Pseudotropheus Crabro (Bumble-Bee)
1 Placidochromis Electra (Deep water Hap)
1 Dimidiochromis Compressiceps (Albino)


----------

